# Angelkajak kaufen - Tipps



## kaschie (4. Juli 2012)

Liebe Boarder,

ich beabsichtige mir ein Angelkajak zu kaufen. Ich möchte mit diesem in der Ostsee auf Meerforelle und Dorsche fischen.
Könnt Ihr mir hierfür Tipps geben (Marke, Preis, usw.)?
Bibt es vielleicht Vergleichtests ?
Ich beabsichtige das Kajak im VW Bus zu transportieren, somit darf das Kajak max. 3,10 Meter lang sein. Sind Kajaks in dieser Größe überhaupt ostseetauglich?
Könnt Ihr mir Händler im Raum Schleswig Holstein nennen?
Was ist noch zu beachten?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Gruß
Kaschi


----------



## magnus12 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelkajak kaufen - Tipps*

Moin, 
zunächst eine eindeutige Empfehlung:
Dirk "paddelfisch" Hackenberg in Reinfeld, der ist auf Angel-SOT spezialisiert und hat eine grosse Testflotte.

Bei deiner Längenbegrenzung ist es schwierig - Du solltest auf jeden Fall eine Ruderanlage mit dran haben, sonst wirst Du mit einem so kurzen Boot auf der Ostsee keine längeren Strecken geradeaus fahren können ohne zu ermüden. 

Wie ist Deine Preisobergrenze? Das schnellste, wendigste und nützlichste SOT wäre das Hobie mirage Sport (fahre selbst das Outback:l), das kostet aber an die 2000 Euro. Mit größeren Flossen, lieferung & Sailing Ruder eher 2200. Dafür sitzt Du darin trocken, was im Sommer sehr nett ist, und an Zubehör ist schon fast alles enthalten(Ruder, Sitz, Paddel etc.)

Ähnlich teuer ist das 10 er native Mariner, was ich selbst noch nicht gefahren habe.  

Um etwa die Hälfte günstiger, da ohne Tretantrieb wäre das 10er Wilderness Tarpon. Es hat -wie alle Amis- einen komfortablen, trockenen Sitz und lässt sich als eines der wenigen Boote in der Länge mit einer Ruderanlage ausstatten.  

Hoffe das war hilfreich

Gruß

Frank|wavey:


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelkajak kaufen - Tipps*

VW-Bus ?
Ich habe mein SOT auch darin transportiert .
3,30 m geht im T3 Bulli.
Aber nur wenn du vorne Einzelsitze hast.
Durchgehende Sitzbank geht nicht.


----------



## kaschie (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelkajak kaufen - Tipps*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps.

War gestern in Reinfeld bei Paddelfisch und werde mir wohl das "sector 110 Huntsman" kaufen. Es ist 330 cm lang und passt genau in meinen Bus. Das Kanu soll 679,- kosten. Dazu kaufe ich mir den Pilotensitz (+ca. 100,-) , Paddel und vielleicht noch Echolot.
Werde das Boot aber noch vorher testen. 

Werde mich jetzt im Netz noch einmal nach dem "Hobby" erkunden. Gibt es das auch in 330 Länge?

Gruß
Kaschi


----------

